# wilke Mirror



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

the spring loaded rear view mirror on the drivers side of my 1999 Starline has lost its spring.
Hymer UK have quoted £176 for a complete replacement mirror even though I only need the anchor point.
The mirror is a wilke part of their city bus range of mirrors and I was wondering if anyone had bought one in the UK from a truck or bus supplier? The Wilke catalog shows the mirror arm as available without the mirror head but unfortunatley it seems hymer only do the complete unit.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you tried wingmirrorman


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

sideways said:


> Have you tried wingmirrorman


no - where would I find him? is he on ebay?

Thanks


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

When you say lost spring do you means it's seized up, if so you could try soaking with WD40 and then try moving it back and forth.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

nickkdx said:


> When you say lost spring do you means it's seized up, if so you could try soaking with WD40 and then try moving it back and forth.


a previous owner had drilled thro the anchor point and inserted a screw which went thro the centre spindle locking it in place. Which I assume was because the spring was defective
I've replaced the centre spindle and reassembled but I now think the whatever has happend before has damaged the spring etc.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

When I needed a Wilke mirror it turned out that it was "actually" made by Hella.  
I downloaded and searched the Hella catalogue (HUGE), found the Wilke mirror listed and ordered one by part number from the nearest Hella agent. It arrived 24 hrs later at a cost around 1/3 of the Hymer list price.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

story so far!
The mirror from my van appears in the Wilke catalogue (under city bus) as part no 50140700 but the anchor plate (which is the part I really want) seems to have a hella part no sticker on it! 8SB501408-80
Have emailed a couple of UK suppliers of commercial vehicles who claim to supply Wilke mirrors but without getting any reply. (so much for a business being bad)
Wingmirrorman couldn't help.
So the search goes on - thanks to everyone for the info.


----------

